# CI collar & toilet install.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok Matt, crap all over it.:thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Didja caulk that joint?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Ok Matt, crap all over it.:thumbsup:


 
Picture #1 Why did you put ockum in before you had the flange in?
Or is that an illusion?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Ok Matt, crap all over it.:thumbsup:


Sorry to disappoint. I like it. :thumbup:

All my comments about work pics are based on peace and love...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Is that dirt in the 1st pic at the bottom of the hole? If it is...did you seal that space?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Can you even close the door now?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Is that dirt in the 1st pic at the bottom of the hole? If it is...did you seal that space?


He did replace the termite treatment, though.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you use lead-free lead? :laughing::laughing: Just kidding- bravo! Looks good. You must be 40 or older, I don't know of too many plumbers under 40 who pour lead joints.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you use lead-free lead? :laughing::laughing: Just kidding- bravo! Looks good. You must be 40 or older, I don't know of too many plumbers under 40 who pour lead joints.


 Close. 37, and I can wipe joints too.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> He did replace the termite treatment, though.


 Hydrolic cement in the base prior to set.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Can you even close the door now?


 With 3 inches to spare.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Matt said:


> Sorry to disappoint. I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> All my comments about work pics are based on peace and love...


 When did that s%#t start?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Picture #1 Why did you put ockum in before you had the flange in?
> Or is that an illusion?


 No, thats dirt. I poured in some rockite to seal. Hands were too gunked to snap a pic.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you use lead-free lead? :laughing::laughing: Just kidding- bravo! Looks good. You must be 40 or older, I don't know of too many plumbers under 40 who pour lead joints.


 
Am 24 years old copper, lead and oakum is all we use for DWV. I was at a job were we had to use the shallow closet collars. Being shallow closet collars we could not use oakum and lead to hold them down. We just had to lead them in. We would walk around with the lead pot, pour about 10-15 lbs:laughing: thru the slots to fill the gap between the collar and concrete all the way to the top of pipe. The result was really secure collars which was good until we had to pull some out because of damage to them. We would usually spend 30 minutes heating the lead and trying to pry them out. I never understood why we just couldnt tapcon them to the floor.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Didja caulk that joint?


Well?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Well?


What are you talking about?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

The "Irons" are laying right there in the pic, Ya think he caulked it? :yes:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Well?


 Yes, it was me.:yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Looked like yarning irons to me. 

I woulda thought he would have showed the finished product. 

Lead needs to be caulked tight.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Get yer glasses and take a close look at the pic. It is caulked.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I also use two yarning irons myself and hold the oakum in my mouth, its super fast :whistling2: j/k brother they do look more like yarning iron than caulking irons. They are kinda long.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Piperat said:


> I also use two yarning irons myself and hold the oakum in my mouth, its super fast :whistling2: j/k brother they do look more like yarning iron than caulking irons. They are kinda long.


 My yarning irons are about 14" long, those are only about 6". Those are the original irons from my tool box from Ranken Tech. Blame Mr. Newman if you don't like them.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Simple, you're in Chicago 



jc60618 said:


> Am 24 years old copper, lead and oakum is all we use for DWV. I was at a job were we had to use the shallow closet collars. Being shallow closet collars we could not use oakum and lead to hold them down. We just had to lead them in. We would walk around with the lead pot, pour about 10-15 lbs:laughing: thru the slots to fill the gap between the collar and concrete all the way to the top of pipe. The result was really secure collars which was good until we had to pull some out because of damage to them. We would usually spend 30 minutes heating the lead and trying to pry them out. *I never understood why we just couldnt tapcon them to the floor*.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm 26 and I know how to caulk a joint. I've worked lots of commerical in older buildings though. Its a useful skill if you have to replace a carrier in a bank of carriers without having to replace all of them. The are all caulked in a really close together(nothing to get a fernco on if you take one out).


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My only quibble is no anchors. I anchor every collar, pvc or cast iron.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

jjbex said:


> My only quibble is no anchors. I anchor every collar, pvc or cast iron.


To be honest with you, i for one have never anchor nor ever seen a ci flang anchor to the floor...the only time i do anchor a flang down is when it's pvc or copper but over all great job LEAD INGOT


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

jjbex said:


> My only quibble is no anchors. I anchor every collar, pvc or cast iron.


 

Yep yep! I've witnessed subgrade disappear and allow cast iron, flange and all move 3/4" from a loose hub underneath, especially when the floor was poured with a sleeve around the turn up for the closet.

And that right there poses issue #2; drilling where concrete stops and your new "green" concrete goes in. I use waterplug, fast set by hot water. Gotta be quick...pour it like a soup and vibrate it as fast as you can where it lands.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*Hum what up wit that overpour!!!!!*



LEAD INGOT said:


> Ok Matt, crap all over it.:thumbsup:


 YO BRO HOW UDOIN! GET DAT SPIDER WEB OUT OF THE BEND, NICE JOB!!!! ALWAYS USE WHIE OAKUM ABOVE THE SLAB! BEEN HEMPING EM IN FOR 2 LONG, WE STILL HAVE 2 PACK N POUR EM UNDER THE SLAB AND WITHIN 10 FT. FROM THE BUILDING! IT IS GOOD 2 C GOOD QUALITY WORKMANSHIP!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Whoever poured and finished that concrete floor did a good job.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

bigdawginc said:


> YO BRO HOW UDOIN! GET DAT SPIDER WEB OUT OF THE BEND, NICE JOB!!!! ALWAYS USE WHIE OAKUM ABOVE THE SLAB! BEEN HEMPING EM IN FOR 2 LONG, WE STILL HAVE 2 PACK N POUR EM UNDER THE SLAB AND WITHIN 10 FT. FROM THE BUILDING! IT IS GOOD 2 C GOOD QUALITY WORKMANSHIP!!!!!:thumbup:


Call the UN, I need a translator!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Call the UN, I need a translator!


I'm not sure if this will work or, not...
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/ :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

He likes to see ****'s naked, great. That don't help me.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Home is where you make it. Now I get it.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I could smell the money looking down the CI pipe. Yea did ya put a barrier down over the dirt? I use to do a s#@* load of lead when I lived in Chicago.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

suzie said:


> I could smell the money looking down the CI pipe. Yea did ya put a barrier down over the dirt? I use to do a s#@* load of lead when I lived in Chicago.


How many s#@* loads are in a peck??....:blink:


----------

